# 2nd post - 1st Layout by newbie coming along



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well - It's coming along - Kato Track down - I have my incline in (2%) - made some rocks - Long Valley Lumber getting positioned - Several other lazer kits finished but not positioned - Just finished Rode-A-Way Transport and am thinking it will go as shown in pix (approximately) - I am starting work on "Tenement Row Houses" (sweet lazer kit by Earl Smallshaw) - I am waiting for the rest of the AMB "Farm" which I will squeeze it in - It's a Lot of fun folks but I feel I am just hacking away and need some advice, praise, criticism or whatever. I figure if I keep throwing money at this project it will start to fall together. One thing about my original idea here - It's not so much about the train (Runs Great!) - You see my track plan is so simple - The train is really a basic part in the whole "Diorama" I guess I have to call it. Any Thoughts Please Post Them - Steve up in Ottawa Canada


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice work...............*

Looking good, Steve!
The wife has just taken up N-Scale. Can't wait to show her your photos!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim - I get everything oon EBay and have been having success with the "Woodland Scenics" Mold-A-Scene for the base (over plaster strips and wadded paper) - Lots to go with ground cover trees etc and other (as many as I can get) details. I did splurge and picked up all the detail kits for the lumber yard. I am going with a pewter Log Loader that I built from a kit last month - More pix to follow of course as I progress along - More comments please - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Steve,

Nice start. Are all of those buildings N scale? It looks like the small ones on the hill to the left might be smaller. Perhaps not. Either way, I like that you have small buildings on the hill ... it offers an extra sense of depth and perspective, and almost makes the scene look larger than it really is.

The contouring of the hill / texture on the left looks great.

Have fun,

TJ


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks TJ - Yes they are N scale kits by Blair Line (Shotgun House) - I forget the name of the other shed (it has an incredibly detailed Oil Tank). Its an N Scale Kit (wood laser cut) available on EBay. Thanks for the kind words with respect to my first efforts (ever) at rocks and hillside etc. Lots more to go on this whole setup - I just got a reply to my "Wanted N Scale" ad in local Craigs list and go to see this guy tonight - We will see what pans out. The other day I got a great number of Preiser figures and unbuild kits for a nice price from an old guy who is moving on. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Steve, can't wait to see some updates.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice job!:thumbsup: I was thinking that the white foam was fitting for this time of year and as winter white turns to spring green so will your layout!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys - Yeah, I can't wait to get some paint and trees and such on it. I opted for the cheap white packing foam for a base well supported with 1X2 pine. 2 layers of 3/4" thick foam so I can dig some out for more 3D relief if required for culvert I want.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I notice that you have the Kato power pack. Are you happy with it?

... and what about the Unitrack, how do you feel about it?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Russell - Thanks for your interest - I love the Kato stuff - My 1st train set ever started last fall. I did a little research and decided on the Kato stuff (Bought the M1 set) - Super realistic slow speeds - It just barely moves - So Nice! Switches are brilliant too as my Locomotives can just creep over them at the same sloooooow speed. Realism is important to me - but so is dependability. The track seems great with never a problem. I am just sort of putting the scenic textured goo up to or a bit over the edges of the base of the pre-ballasted Kato Unitrack. Looks OK for my first effort - I am getting some fine loose grey ballast to sprinkle the track in places too. I am not personally familiar with how any other train stuff works as I am not much of a "joiner" and don't know anybody into N scale. - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a quick UTube vid I just did showing slow speeds over switch - Steve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLqMzsvpzyM


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Steve are you using the #4 or #6 turnouts? I decided on the #6's but might be regretting that, when I swamp from DC to DCC. The #6 maintain good voltage to allow slow operations with DC. I'm very happy with my stuff too. I'd hate to say it but the Kato engine runs smoother then the Atlas hwell: Very hard to say since I'm such a Atlas HO fan and the Atlas engine is a smooth runner too.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am using a #4 left-hand and a #6 right-hand turnout. I needed the #4 to get the 2 tracks nice and close together for the a) chip collector and b) loading dock - at the lumber mill.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Few more pix*

I have the magic goo (Woodland Scenics - Mold-A-Scence Sculpturing Plaster) out and I am heading aroung the edge with plaster cloth (couple of layers only) first. I like to mock things up as I go along to get the idea of how it's gonna look before I position the next stuff. I think the Lumber Mill is finding its resting spot about where it is - Pulled out my Log Loader (nice little pewter kit I did) and some logs as you can see. I have loads more logs I cut from twigs and am now building another pweter kit of an old semi truck hauling a load of my logs which I hope to install on sort of dirt road to the area Log Loader is in now. Its quite an artistic endeavour and I lack imagination in that respect so I am relying on some more help from you guys in that department - Just bought JL Innovative Design LaBosky's Auto Repair N Scale #140 on EBay for $18 delivered. Give me some ideas please - Am I doing this right? Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

More log piles, mounds of sawdust, some small side buildings, storage trailers, people, company pickup trucks?

Check out this picture, maybe it will give you some ideals.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Roger on that Big Ed - Thanks for the pic.


----------

